
Specters of a Civilization - whocansay
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/gallery/2015/aug/09/lost-tribes-tierra-fuego
======
amk_
If you missed the link in the article, the recent profile of the young man
from Chile who learned the Selk'nam language and is now the last remaining
speaker is worth a read: [http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/30/a-loss-
for-word...](http://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2015/03/30/a-loss-for-words)

------
rdtsc
> In addition to the fatal scourge of measles and smallpox that decimated
> other Amerindian groups, the Selk’nam were singled out in the 1890s for a
> campaign of genocide: Romanian engineer Julius Popper paid bounties for
> Selk’nam heads and ears and organized hunting parties to clear them from the
> territory to make way for miners and ranchers.

Never heard of Popper before. Saw the reference to Romania and thought, oh
great, another terrible thing about Romania. What have they done now...

Anyway here is the wikipedia entry on him:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Popper](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Julius_Popper)

~~~
amuresan
Why do the independent actions of one man incriminate a whole people?

I'm not sure this was your intention, but your answer feels full of prejudice.

~~~
rdtsc
It doesn't but many independent actions and bad news items does form an
opinion. And if it is prejudice, well I am just a bit critical of my own
country, because I want it to be better and have a better image.

The rule of thumb though, is if there is any external news about Romania,
chances are it is negative and before I read I think "Oh, what have they done
now...".

